# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Is there a SQL Trace like utility for Sybase?  HELP!

## rod

I am having some problems where everytime (only in the last few days) where a particular application process is causing a drop in the connection, typical &#34;CT_LIB Connection marked dead&#34;. We are importing files when this occurs, but there is nothing to suggest the format is any different as it was days ago Is there a way to see the SQL calls this is making on the backend (similar to MSSQL&#39;s sqltrace)?
  The error log does not tell us much at all.
  Any ideas about this?  And also, some suggestions on how to troubleshoot this problem.  Thanks in advance for assistance!

----------

